# У кого есть синтезатор (из дорогих моделей) ?



## acco (11 Окт 2009)

Есть у меня пару MIDI. . и MP3. .. но на какомто не очень дорогом синтезаторе записывали.. 

Может кто небуть может попробовать его у себя MIDI в синтезатор запихнуть и MP3 сделать?

Скачать MIDI


----------



## pols-petr (14 Окт 2009)

Можно попробовать виртуальные синтезаторы...(подобрать тембры и т. д.), а если у вас приличное миди то можно записать его на деку (цифровой магнитофон) а затем обратно в комп через любой муз. редактор...(могу с этим помочь...пришлите миди я вам отправлю мп3) мой майл - [email protected] только быстро не обещаю но в течении недели сделаю (много концертов)


----------



## acco (15 Окт 2009)

pols-petr писал:


> Можно попробовать виртуальные синтезаторы..



Я кроме Yamaha виртуального не знаю.. 
Звук то там не очень, так как звучание то зависит от звуковой карты и она должна быть за 100$ это точно..

Миди сдесь в новосте же есть, ссылка "Скачать MIDI" , но я и на майл отправил тоже. Спасибо


----------



## pols-petr (15 Окт 2009)

Получил, а сольную тему наверное нужно убрать? Или все оставить как есть?


----------



## acco (16 Окт 2009)

Конечно можно убрать ее.. Ссылку на MP3 можно сюда или мне на майл скинуть.
Спасибо


----------



## pols-petr (16 Окт 2009)

ОК


----------



## Софья (18 Окт 2009)

Куда Вам скинуть мой вариант из виртуального синтезатора?


----------



## pols-petr (25 Окт 2009)

Отправил! Немного задержался - много работы...


----------



## Valerii (26 Окт 2009)

Серенада +
http://slil.ru/28126895
Серенада - 
http://slil.ru/28126971


----------

